# Stand against the darkness and love



## stacybug85

Hello -

      I would like to know how to translate "Stand against the darkness and love" to Romanian. Can someone help me? It's pretty important so I need to make sure it's as close to the meaning as possible. 

      Also, is there a difference between dragoste and iubesc?

Thanks so much! I went to Romania this past April and I loved it and miss it so much!

Stacy


----------



## Trisia

Hello, and welcome to the forum. 

If we're to help you get a translation as close to the meaning as possible, it would really help if you told us as much as possible about what you meant by it. Are you urging someone to do something? Is it a description of you or someone else? (the grammar differs) A caption from a drawing? Is the stand only against darkness (what darkness, the forces of evil? Vampires?) or love as well?

_"Dragoste" and "iubire" are synonims, they're not one stronger than the other (like in Spanish). they are however sometimes used in different contexts. If you want more on this subject, we're going to have to open a different thread though._

Glad you liked Romania.


----------



## stacybug85

Hi Trisia!

Sorry, I should have thought about that. 

So it's somewhat of a religious saying. 

Stand against the darkness and love.

Stand - Resist against, don't weaken, be strong against

The darkness - evil things in the world, ie hate, Satan, ect.

Love - I can't think of anything else besides love.

Thank you for your help with the two Romanian words for love.

 Stacy


----------



## farscape

Let's see if I got it right, there are two actions here: 1/ to fight against the darkness and 2/ to love, right?

Later,


----------



## stacybug85

Yes, thats correct. Thanks!


----------



## farscape

I suppose this is where the quote is coming from (Francine Rivers, US author):

“Love the Lord your God, and love one another. Love one another as He  loves. Love with strength and purpose and passion and no matter what  comes against you. Don't weaken. *Stand against the darkness, and love*.   That's the way back into Eden. That's the way back to life.”

One way to say that in Romanian, without quoting the whole paragraph, could be:

Prin puterea Dragostei împotriveşte-te puterilor Întunericului - which literally means "Through the power of Love stand against the powers of Darkness".


Later,

.


----------



## stacybug85

I'm sorry... I am fluent in sign language so I should know more of what you need to do this.

Here is the complete context, hopefuly it clears it up.

Love the lord your god and love one another. Love as he loves. Love with strength and porpoise and passion and no matter what comes against you. Don't weaken. Stand against the darkness, and love. Thats the way back into eden. Thats the way back into life.


----------



## farscape

The 'Net connection where I am now (Calabogie Peaks in Northern Ontario) is not very reliable so I missed your reply, meanwhile I've already worked something out - see #6 above.

Best,

.


----------



## stacybug85

Thank you sooooo much!!! I appreciate your time! Multumesc!


----------

